# light in car



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

what should i do about the lighting in the car? it is 530 and its already dark with 7 hrs. to go oh my! will she be ok for this one ride with an early dark day?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, she will be fine with early dark.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

thank you nancy!


----------

